# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Belastung beim Windsurfen DRINGEND

## derWinki

Aloha zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Material ber Belastungen beim Windsurfen..
Muss ne Sport- Hausarbeit schreiben und wird zeitlich langsam eng, Quellenlage ist unter aller Sau...

Wr also klasse, wenn da jemand was hat.

----------


## jan55

kraftausdauerbelastung

----------


## jan55

gepaart mit koordination.

Kraftausdauertraining ist besonders anspruchsvoll, da es zwischen den gngigen Trainingsformen Maximalkrafttraining und Ausdauertraining liegt.
Es ist ausserdem hchst schwierig eine starke Krperkraft mit viel koordinativen Fhigkeiten zu kombinieren.
Es gibt phasische Muskeln- diese sind schnellkraft Muskeln. Sie befinden sich an den Extremitten. Die tonischen Muskeln- fr lange anhaltende Belastungen sind schwcher als die phasischen, knnen aber ber einen lngeren Zeitraum aktiv sein. Sie befinden sich am Rumpf, ander Wirbelsule.
Die phasischen Muskeln sind hellrot, weil wenig Sauerstoff in ihnen ist.
Die tonischen Muskeln sind dunkelrot- viel Sauuerstoff ist in Ihnen.

Wenn man beim windsurfen zum beispiel einen freestyle trick macht muss blitzschnell von statischer haltearbeit- die anfahrt zum move- umgeschaltet werden auf eine schnellkraftreaktion whrend des tricks. Weil das sehr anspruchsvoll ist passieren dabei of Verletzungen

----------


## ego1ego

Moin,
ich habe ziemlich spt mit dem Surfen angefangen, damals mit 34 Jahren, bin heute Anfang 53.
Die einzige Belastung waren Schmerzen im Ellenbogen. Es lag wohl an zu groem und zu schwerem Material. 
Durch Krafttraining und verbesserter Fahrtechnik ist heute davon nichts zu spren.
Ach so, die Hauptbelastung ist natrlich kein Wind.
Hang loose

Helmut

----------


## derWinki

Die persnliche Erfahrung ist nicht das Problem, von Rcken ber Knie bis Ellenbogen war da alles mal dabei.. (Surfe seit 6 Jahren..)
Ich finde einfach keine anstndigen medizinischen / physiologischen Analysen o.., mit denen man besagte Belastung erklren bzw. belegen kann.. Und ne Hausarbeit aus reiner Erfahrung wird wohl eher als mangelhaft bewertet  :Wink:

----------


## Cpt.Sternhagel

Die SURF hat vor mindestens 10 Jahren mal Messungen mit deutschen Spitzensurfern gemacht. Belastungen bei Halsen, beim Loop, bei Welle abreiten usw. Vielleicht wissen di im Verlag ja noch was.

----------


## Brandungssurfer

Hallo,

ich wei nicht ob es dir noch hilft, aber bei meiner betriebsrztlichen Untersuchung,hat mir der Betriebsarzt erzhlt das es beim Windsurfen zu extremen Bluthochdruck kommen kann..

Z.B. bei hohen Windstrken, wenn man sich stark ins Segel hngen mu.

er meinte das es zu Werten von systolischen 320 und diastolischen 180 mmHg kommen kann.
Was mit Sicherheit eine hohe Belastung fr den Krper ist.

Quellen dafr kannst du bestimmt googlen..unter Spitzenwerte Bluthochdruck Windsurfen,hab sie leider noch nicht gefunden..

Vieleicht bringt dir das ja was..

schnen Gru

----------


## guido72

Also mit dem Blutdruck hatte ich noch nie Probleme! Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, widerspricht auch dem "hang loose", oder!? 

Ich selbst hatte bisher "nur" eine Rippenprellung (wegen Sturz auf brettkante) und eine Unterarmzerrung.

Also weiter Hang Loose, 
Gru Guido

----------


## Monkey Onehand

Moinsen,
ich hatte am Anfang Unterarme wie Popeye und chronisch schmerzhafte Ellenbogen.
Das alles kommt durch berbelastung und falsche Techniken.
Durch Kraftraining war es bald kein Thema mehr.
Letzte Belastung hatte mein Schienbein mit dem Standlack vom neuen Board. 
Zum Glck gabs im See keine Haie.  :Happy:

----------


## benne

moin. wir hatten vor einiger zeit n thema "fit durch den winter" beim crosstalk, glaub ich. da findest du schon ehr was.
findest du auf seite 18. solltest du es ggf. nicht finden. klick meinen namen an und geh auf alle themen.

----------


## Beavis25

Hi! Sag mal wo hast du denn schon gesucht? Wenn ich auf Pubmed gehe und "windsurfing" eingebe, kriege ich alleine 28 hits, welche ganz vielversprechend aussehen. Und alles wissenschaftliche Paper, die man gut zitieren kann. Schonmal probiert? Bist du Student?

----------

